
Senators want Reddit, Facebook, YouTube to do something about deepfakes - headalgorithm
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/10/facebook-reddit-and-others-need-a-deepfakes-plan-now-senators-say/
======
sarcasmatwork
Why should they do anything?

These sites have already showed a biased towards political parties, why force
them to stifled 1A even more? No one is forcing people to be on the platform,
or use their services. The fact FB tracks everyone regardless if they are a
user or not is another topic of discussion.

American govt is not looking outside of the box, but rather having an
emotional response for something they cant control.

------
HenryKissinger
They should ask the same of 4chan. If you think Reddit, YouTube, and Facebook
are bad...

